# Expediente



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

This is required subject to selling a property. Curious.
Is this is to check on planning permission as the property has undergone extensive transformation.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Is what required?


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Megsmum said:


> Is what required?


Expediente, as per heading.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> This is required subject to selling a property. Curious.
> Is this is to check on planning permission as the property has undergone extensive transformation.


Expediente could mean documentation or investigation. 

I would guess that yes, it's to check that any changes are legal, but possibly also that there are no debts registered to the property.


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Expediente could mean documentation or investigation.
> 
> I would guess that yes, it's to check that any changes are legal, but possibly also that there are no debts registered to the property.


Thank you, xabiaxica. Never thought of debts which everyone would have to prove as I have never seen this mentioned before.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> Thank you, xabiaxica. Never thought of debts which everyone would have to prove as I have never seen this mentioned before.


Debts, such as utilties & IBI for example, are registered to a property here in Spain, rather than to a person


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Debts, such as utilties & IBI for example, are registered to a property here in Spain, rather than to a person


Know that and assumed the withholding of a percentage at notory was to cover all plus outstanding tax.
But have NEVER seen this word used before so suspect in this case it is to cover " permissions" for the massive renovations that have taken place.
To quote" An EXPEDIENTE has been requested and will be available before completion"


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Are you sure its not to issue the energy efficiency rating?


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Overandout said:


> Are you sure its not to issue the energy efficiency rating?


Could be. But energy rating and efficiency is shown in the property details just like all others for sale. So presumably they have the paperwork.
An enigma


----------



## Melosine (Apr 28, 2013)

Where property is concerbed an "Expediente" is definitely to do with planning because we recieved one today !
How about that for coincidence .
We are assuming it has something to do with our boundary. 
17 years ago our neighbour ensuring we kept within our plot staked his boundary. 
Move on a few years and our neighbour, with copious apologies, together with planning officer came to our house . because it was discovered our neighbour, who owns most of the land in our village, had apparently " half inched" some of our land 
The rogue, 😂 . It only amounted to total 15/20 metres overall so we told him to keep it...gratis... we had more than enough and
Wondering now if council think plans should be amended and that someone, like us, should pay ! 
For a narrow strip of boundary land ...don't think so but shall be finding out next week.
Edit 
Wrote normal polite word that rhymes with " half inched" and worded was *** out.!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melosine said:


> Where property is concerbed an "Expediente" is definitely to do with planning because we recieved one today !
> How about that for coincidence .
> We are assuming it has something to do with our boundary.
> 17 years ago our neighbour ensuring we kept within our plot staked his boundary.
> ...


pinched 

testing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> ******d
> 
> testing


That's ridiculous!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> pinched
> 
> testing


I can read it fine without ***!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I can read it fine without ***!


OOH it appears on the quote, too!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiaxica said:


> OOH it appears on the quote, too!


...and now I know why.

I reported it as a glitch & the techy people fixed it already!


----------

